
Musk’s Boring Company is launching DIY watchtowers with bricks from tunnel dirt - ryan_j_naughton
https://electrek.co/2018/11/15/elon-musk-boring-company-diy-watchtowers-bricks-tunnel-dirt/
======
icanhackit
Just a thought...

Normally the concrete reinforcement panels that line tunnels are precast based
on calculations for how many they'll need to complete the project, which makes
sense because tunnels are usually large one-off infrastructure projects.

Boring Co, which wants to be in the business of making tunnels constantly and
for anything from transport to utilities, could look into making a Just In
Time process for precast panels using tunnel dirt/rocks to mix with concrete
and for aggregate.

It'll use only a fraction of what they dig up, but reducing waste and
improving process is always a good thing.

~~~
londons_explore
Typically the tunnel walls need to be pretty strong, whereas compressed dirt
bricks tend to be rather mediocre as far as strength goes.

~~~
icanhackit
I might not have been clear - I mean using the dirt and rocks in the concrete
mix, not replacing precast panels with dirt bricks.

